
Ransomware Now Gunning for Your Web Sites - escapologybb
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/11/ransomware-now-gunning-for-your-web-sites/
======
DrScump
same article already posted earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10531764](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10531764)

